# I could not resist



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

These are some of if not the best cigars Padron has ever put out, if I was alone on an island these are what I would bring.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

your killing me Joe. sweet pickup:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Where do you get those out here in the sticks wee dont even see those ,big city gars...


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Jeez! I wish I could afford those!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Jitzy, you had better send them to me. I have heard they are not very good at all. HA HA:biggrin: To tell you the truth I have not had one. Can you do a review. Enjoy Flint


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn man. Show off.....

:dribble:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Habana said:


> Jitzy, you had better send them to me. I have heard they are not very good at all. HA HA:biggrin: To tell you the truth I have not had one. Can you do a review. Enjoy Flint


http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t18501-padron-80th-maduro.html

ok theres your review:biggrin:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have not had one yet but I tell ya... would I ever love to get a box.. just cost prohibitive I am afraid...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

What a great score! You can't go wrong with a Pdron - especially the 1926 Anniversary. Add the 80th, and you've got heaven in a box. Enjoy Joe!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Man...Those look to good to even smoke!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Jitzy I missed that review. Flint


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

wow!!!And I knew this thread was yours before I even opened it,Smokin Joe. Enjoy Immensely.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Got to get a box--keep repeating


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Joe you big tease, Nice.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickup Joe, Cant wait to torch the one I am sitting on!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Jitz man...what a pickup...nice work


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pickup Joe!!


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

:dribble:Very nice indeed!!!


DL


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Glad they finally mailed 'em to you Joe!*


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

A freakin' fantastic smoke!! Let them boys sit a lil longer.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pickup


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*now thats what i'm talking about!*


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pickup!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

They look tasty...nice pickup!!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Getting half the neighborhoodn blow away by Brian was not enough? I guess if you had to pull out the cooler...you to fill it up. I know I would have.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

jitzy said:


> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t18501-padron-80th-maduro.html
> 
> ok theres your review:biggrin:


Have you smoked a 40 yr Joe? And if so how would you compare them?

Sweet pick up!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Very nice pick up! As of now, i gotta keep resisting LOL


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice pickup, enjoy.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Heavenly smokes!! If there are cigars in heaven - their probably Padron 80s


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

baba said:


> Heavenly smokes!! If there are cigars in heaven - their probably Padron 80s


I agree Bill!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: Padron rules!!!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Have you smoked a 40 yr Joe? And if so how would you compare them?
> 
> Sweet pick up!


I'd say its similar but its alot smoother but honestly its been a while since I had the 40th


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, awesome pick ups :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Great pickup!


----------

